

The trouble with IE6 - why you still may have to support it - Thorandor
http://www.whatwasithinking.co.uk/2009/07/26/the-trouble-with-ie6-why-you-still-may-have-to-support-it-and-debunking-some-myths/

======
lucumo
Interesting numbers. Mine paint a different picture. One of my sites is
running 45.79% IE users, of which 26.06% is IE6. Boils down to 11.9% IE6 of
the total. Two of my other sites are actually down to 8% and 7%. All sites
support IE6...

Lies, damned lies and statistics. His numbers are meaningless unless you run
his site, and therefore the conclusions he draws from them are as well.

------
mhansen
"one fifth of all visitors are using IE6".

Erm, no. 71% of visitors are using IE, and of that 71%, 22% are using IE6. 71%
* 22% = 15%, or just over one seventh.

